# 1-Testosterone Cypionate



## SuperBane (Dec 11, 2013)

School me. Not a lot of info available. (real world user.)

Low doses seem common in the 200-300 range?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2013)

long estered test just like test E..Takes about 3 weeks to "kickin"..U need to run it for 14 -16 ..I see no point in using anything lower then 600mg a week unless your just on trt.You can pin once a week or twice a week depending on your doses and stacks..as a first cycle u can make major gains just from the cyp.Also it crashes easy in the winter i would go with test E.Ive used both and see no difference in the two


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 11, 2013)

(Dihydroboldenone) my BB


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> (Dihydroboldenone) my BB



why do u gotta be so wierd..try a regular test cycle before anything


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 11, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> why do u gotta be so wierd..try a regular test cycle before anything



Thanks Brother Tren. 
Google it and get back to me.

Tren without the sides? A stronger cheaper version of primo?
These are some of the comments thrown about.

Now I come ask the good guys of UGBB for some knowledge  not known to most of man and I have my brother aroused to call me a weirdo.

Erroneous! 

I will try 'Romaine ester' first btw.


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm also curious about 1-test cyp. The only place I've seen carry it is Naps. I know nothing about this drug, but I do know its NOT test cyp - it's more like EQ, if I'm not mistaken. I think Brother Bundry misread the original post


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 11, 2013)

shenky said:


> I'm also curious about 1-test cyp. The only place I've seen carry it is Naps. I know nothing about this drug, but I do know its NOT test cyp - it's more like EQ, if I'm not mistaken. I think Brother Tildy misread the original post



He did, That's why he came back tryin to punish me for it.

I'm talking INJ too! If anyone knows don't come spewing about the oral shit. (pro hormone) When you methylate something the properties change.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2013)

ill be honest I never heard of that shit before


----------



## shenky (Dec 11, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> ill be honest I never heard of that shit before



yeah, i think its kind of an exotic compound. I've only seen one UGL carry it, and it was probably underdosed, if dosed it at all haha


----------



## j2048b (Dec 11, 2013)

*Dihydroboldenone/1-Testosterone Profile *

Pharmaceutical Name: Dihydroboldenone
Chemical Names: 17beta-hydroxyandrost-1-en-3-one, 5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one, 17beta-ol
Active Life: depends on the ester utilized
Anabolic /Androgenic  Ratio: 200/100




Dihydroboldenone, most commonly known as 1-testosterone , is a 5alpha reduced form of the steroid  boldenone  . This lack of 5alpha reduction with the compound allows users to  administer it without suffering the negative side effects associated  with this chemical reaction but also eliminates the benefits as well.  Boldenone is not the only steroid that shares similarities with  dihydroboldenone. In fact dihydroboldenone is chemically identical to  the drug methenolone except for the 1-methylation that is apart of  methenolone (1). 1-methylation was of course added to methenolone to  make it more available when taken orally and thus dihydroboldenone is  not efficiently utilized when administered orally, although it was once  sold over the counter in tablet and pill form. Some of these over the  counter preparations of the drug were done utilizing a delivery system  similar to Andriol  , i.e. producing an oil-solubilized product with dihydroboldenone. This  would still not be a relatively worthwhile system of delivery to use  however if one wanted to maximize the potential of the compound.  Intramuscular injection is by far the most efficient method of  administration to use as with most anabolic steroids .

As mentioned above, dihydroboldenone is structurally similar to  methenolone and boldenone and less so to testosterone despite the  commonly used name for it, 1-testosterone. For this reason some female  athletes may be inclined to use the drug as well. The potential for  development of symptoms of virilization still remain but are not as  severe as with synthetic testosterone or other harsher drugs. This is  not to say however that dihydroboldenone is a mild drug. To simplify the  explanation of exactly what the drug is, it is to boldenone as  dihydrotestosterone (DHT) is to testosterone. This would explain why the  effects of the drug, both positive and negative, are so dissimilar to  those of boldenone. Like testosterone and dihydrotestosterone, a portion  of the boldenone that a user administers converts to dihydroboldenone.  Also similarly, dihydroboldenone like dihydrotestosterone does not  convert to anything else past that compound.

Dihydroboldenone, while not overly androgenic, is a potent anabolic. It  has been demonstrated that the drug binds extremely well and selectively  to the androgen receptor and stimulates androgen receptor  transactivation of dependent reporter genes (2, 3). This equates to a  drug that possesses the ability to stimulate significant muscle growth  while not producing androgenic side effects. It has been shown to be by  far more anabolic then such compounds as boldenone, nandrolone , and even testosterone itself. Obviously this is of great benefit to many athletes.

Anecdotally some users have indicated that post-injection pain with  dihydroboldenone can become an issue for some. Diluting the drug with  either another injectable drug or some other type of sterile oil seems  to alleviate at least some of this discomfort. The type of ester used  does not appear to negate this pain for the users that experience it  however.

Indeed dihydroboldenone is available in numerous different esters. Cypionate , Ethyl Carbonate, Propyl Carbonate, and Propionate  , among others, are all available for use with the drug. As always each  does not offer any real advantages over one another other then the  obvious differing active lives that each presents and the amount of time  that it takes for the body to completely eliminate the drug from it  (4). For the most part users will want to have their choice dictated by  the injection frequency with which they want to deal with when using the  compound, but of course they will also likely be limited by those that  are made available to them.


Use/Dosing

As for the duration with which dihydroboldenone can be run, due to the  mild nature of the drug extended use of the compound can be completed  with little in the way of serious complications arising. There are no  major issues with hepatoxicity or severe kidney stress and the effect it  has on other vital health markers such as blood pressure is slight in  the majority of users.

As for specific dosages used with this drug, the low end is primarily  thought to be three hundred to four hundred milligrams per week for male  users. Like all drugs this number will vary from user to user and also  depends on how much of a dramatic effect a user will want to achieve  with the drug. As for the highest doses that would be worthwhile for  users to attempt, this again depends on a number of variables. Doses of  one gram per week are not uncommon for some users with others attempting  doses in excess of this. It will always come back to how much one is  willing to administer and at what point do the positives of increasing  your doses begin to be outweighed by the negatives.

For females the usual rules apply with dihydroboldenone as they do with  other drugs. These are namely starting out with short esters if possible  so that if side effects begin to become too severe discontinuation of  the drug can begin immediately and low doses should be administered at  the beginning of the cycle and can be increased once the tolerance of  the user is gauged. Anywhere from twenty five to one hundred milligrams  per week would be a good starting point for the majority of female users  who have little to moderate experience with anabolic drugs.

As stated earlier, for the frequency of dosing with dihydroboldenone it  of course depends on the ester used with the compound. Seemingly the  most popular current ester to produce the drug with is cypionate. No  matter what ester utilized however the same rules would apply as with  any other drug in terms of the frequency of administration needed to  maintain relatively stable blood levels of the compound.


Risks/Side Effects

As previously indicated dihydroboldenone does not aromatize and therefore estrogenic side effects such as gynecomastia   and water retention are not a concern for users. This is partly due to  the drug being incapable of 5alpha reduction. Also, androgenic side  effects would also be extremely infrequent for most users as there is  little in the way, in terms of attributes of the drug, to produce these.  These include such things as acne and hair loss, although it appears to  have the potential to cause prostate enlargement. This potential for  prostate growth is actually similar in frequency and severity as with  that of testosterone propionate  (2).

With the positive aspects of the lack of aromatization associated with  dihydroboldenone also come the negative ones. Fortunately these are  primarily limited to such symptoms as lethargy, malaise and possibly a  reduction in sex drive. These are caused by a lower ratio of estrogen in  comparison to androgens in the body. For the most part however this  effect is relatively slight and can be avoided with the use of steroids   that do aromatize in conjunction with dihydroboldenone and thus  restore a better balance in terms of androgens versus estrogen.

It also appears that the administration of dihydroboldenone may result  in an increase in liver weight (2). This effect occurred when  administering the drug orally but should also be true of the drug when  administered via intramuscular injection. There is no research to  indicate this however.

Other common negative side effects associated with the use of  anabolic/androgenic steroids are still relatively mild with the use of  dihydroboldenone. Of course suppression of the natural testosterone  production of users will occur like with all steroids, however other  side effects such as an increase in blood pressure, acne and others are  comparably mild and often times non-existent in users, at least as they  are directly related to the administration of this drug.

In terms of side effects for women, at moderate to heavy doses symptoms  of virilization are likely. These can include such symptoms as clitoral  enlargement, body hair growth and deepening of the voice. At lower doses  however these side effects should not be a concern for the majority of  potential female users.



References

1. Llewellyn, William, Anabolics 2004, 2003-4, Molecular Nutrition, pp. 66-7.

2. Friedel A, Geyer H, Kamber M, Laudenbach-Leschowsky U, Schanzer W,  Thevis M, Vollmer G, Zierau O, Diel P.  17beta-hydroxy-5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one (1-testosterone) is a potent  androgen with anabolic properties. Toxicol Lett. 2006 Aug  20;165(2):149-55.

3. Jadrijevic D, Girardi S, Iglesias R, Lipschutz A. Antifibromatogenic  and antihysterotrophic activities of synthetic androgens (19-nor-methyltestosterone  , 19-nor-testosterone phenylpropionate, delta 1-testosterone and delta  1-androstenedione). Proc Soc Exp Biol Med. 1957 Oct;96(1):259-61.

4. Choi MH, Chung BC, Lee W, Lee UC, Kim Y. Determination of anabolic  steroids by gas chromatography/negative-ion chemical ionization mass  spectrometry and gas chromatography/negative-ion chemical ionization  tandem mass spectrometry with heptafluorobutyric anhydride  derivatization. Rapid Commun Mass Spectrom. 1999;13(5):376-80.

found at a steroid site...


----------



## j2048b (Dec 11, 2013)

Its a excerpt from Author . L Rea's article - prohormones, prosteroids and designer steroids  ... ..


Most readers are aware of the fact that regular testosterone has some negative side effects such as making many look like a water  balloon going bald. In short, testosterone metabolizes to estrogen and  DHT. But, of course there are better options that allow a bit of  mitigation to the DHT problem without sacrificing the advantages it has  upon physique sculpting.

DHT metabolizes into a variety of different hormones such as 5-alpha  androst-1-en-3,17-diol (better known as the supplement found by Patrick  Arnold called 1-AD). In our body's 1-AD must convert into 1-Testosterone  in order to be active. Hmmm, since 1-Testosterone is a natural  metabolite of DHT then it makes more sense to skip the 1-AD conversion  and directly supplement with 1-Testosterone.
1-testosterone is a surprisingly effective prosteroid (you can call it a designer steroid  if you like, but it has been around awhile). It is chemically known as  17beta-hydroxy-5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one which is a derivative of  dehydrotestosterone (DHT) only with fewer DHT related side-effects.

*1-Test is 5-7 times more active (anabolic) than testosterone itself. (More lean tissue gains with fewer potential negative side effects)
*1-Test does not aromatize to estrogens. In fact some studies suggest a  slight anti-estrogen effect due to aromatase inhibition. (No water  retention, gynecomastia  or fat gains)
*Similar to Trenbolone  or high dose Primobolan  Acetate in effect without the libido issues.
Injectable 1-Testosterone

Naturally, many hard-core athletes have employed 1-testosterone as a  parental (injectable) preparation. Those that were able to acquire  1-Testosterone esters such as decanoate or cypionate  realized the best anabolic results due to improved pharma-kinetics.
Most users of properly prepared sterile products (pyrogen free) report  significant hardening of the musculature with increased lean mass tissue  and fat loss at total weekly dosages of 200-300mg. There is also a  surprising noted significant increase in functional strength. Many have  compared 1-Testosterne Cypionate to Trenbolone in effects.
I have noted this to be so but this would suggest potential for the  negative side-effects of trenbolone as well. I would suggest that the  results from this type of application are closer to that of high dose  Primobolan Acetate use with better over all hardening value. (Harder,  leaner, stronger and hornier. Those poor lads)
*Though some companies have marketed quality "sterile" orals, it should  be noted that it is not legal for anyone to administer these items as  injectables.

But What Of Oral Administration?

When unprotected AAS or prosteroids are ingested orally the majority of  the dosage is destroyed by the liver due to a factor called hepatic  (liver) first pass deactivation. In short it means that the liver  filters out your intended results and sends them to the toilet. Often  this means as little as only a few milligrams (3-15%) of the original  dosage makes it into the circulatory system where it can access muscle  tissue.
Worse is the fact that, due to its unprotected state, the minor amount  of active product that does make it into the circulatory system is  destroyed and toilet-tossed during the second or third pass…within a  couple hours of ingestion. This refers to the half- and active life of a  chemical. Next to no absorption and very brief exposure to target  tissues (uh, like muscle) means little or no results.
Hmmm, substrates that are water soluble (hydrophilic) go to the liver  for assimilation or excretion and those that are oil soluble head  straight to the lymphatic system thus avoiding first pass destruction.
Esters & Oily Solutions

Esterfied prosteroids (like 1-Testosterone Cypionate   or Decanoate) are hydrophilic by nature (Esterized simply means that  an ester chain has been added to the prosteroid structure). Lipophylic  ester androgens are absorbed the same way most dietary fats (long chain  fatty acids) are absorbed. After ingestion the body produces bile for  emulsification and then our numerous lipase enzymes hydrolyze the  compound to form what we call micelles (I did not name it so please do  not blame me when trying to pronounce it).
The micelles enter the intestinal cells where they form a lipoprotein  carrier called chylomicron, which is a combination of esterized  prosteroid and special protein found in the small intestine. Once the  compound forms the chylomicron, it is released into the lymphatic system  where it is then released into the blood stream. (This means a higher  percentage of active muscle building prosteroid in the blood stream.)
Remember: The lymphatic system skips the destructive first pass of the  liver. An interesting note to point out is that the research with  esterized steroids demonstrates oral administration with oils (MCT and  sesame are oils). They mixed the active compounds with various oils,  then administered the compounds orally. The inclusion of the oil  facilitated improved lymphatic absorption (since this is the same way  most dietary fats are absorbed, it should not be a surprise).
So the reality is that many of the "sterile" oral preparations  (including 1-Test) that are esters are absorbed well orally. The fact  remains however, that though effective, administration by injection  allows for 100% bioavailability...but is illegal to suggest or do  without medical consent and supervision.
Alkylation For Orals

The predominant of pharma oral AAS are 17-alpha alkylated. Alkylation  allows the administered dosage to remain intact after the first pass  through the liver thus providing much longer tissue exposure due to  prolonged half-life. Without this alkylation there is considerable  degradation of the active compound. It has often been said that  alkylation causes undue stress upon the liver and is therefore toxic to  liver tissue. In truth this is so, but on a dosage dependent level only. 
Many years ago several studies were performed upon two alkylated oral AAS: Oxymetholone (AD-50) and methyltestosterone (methandrostenolone   AKA D-bol should be included here due to dosage issues). The average  dosages were between 100-250mg daily. After several months or use,  patients showed significant elevation in liver enzymes (ALT, AST and  GGT) thus suggesting a significant hepatic stress. Some currently  available prosteroids (okay, Designer Steroids) have been alkylated to  increase bioavailability to nearly 100% with a half-life of up to 12  hours. (Yup!)
Methyl-1-Testosterone & Other Alkylated Prosteroids

As example is methyl-1-Test. Yes, this is methylated 1-Testosterone  (M-1-Test) and a highly effective oral androgen. However, it is a  totally different prosteroid both in affect and activity than  1-Testosterone.
M-1-Test is far more anabolic and androgenic than 1-Testosterone. This also means that it is far more destructive  to hair follicles and prostate tissue than DHT itself. When a hormone is  alkylated (like adding a methyl group to the 17th ring) it totally  changes the pharma-kinetics of the compound as well.
Have you noticed that most 1-Testosterone users report better sex-drive,  more energy and a positive outlook upon life with their musculature  gains? Yet those using M-1-Test report lethargy, no sex-drive and really  bad moods to go along with high blood pressure and head-aches, oh and  increased muscle mass. Personally, though effective, I dislike M-1-Test  for health concerns.
This is all due to the methylated alteration that alters a chemical's  effect upon androgen receptors and physiology in general. Most of this  is due to secondary activity triggered by the compound such as  adrenalgenic and neuro-net over-stimulation, hepatic alterations and  general burn-out.
Though M-1-Test employed at a daily dosage of 10-20mg for 2-4 weeks  seldom results in liver concerns (if it is a very high quality product  free of other raw material metabolites and toxins), it certainly does  have several negative side effects easily avoid by opting for  1-Testosterone Cypionate delivered through any viable means.


----------



## Banebig (Dec 11, 2013)

only diff that I know how is that as test c breaks down it releases no2 into your system, but that is only what I have read.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 11, 2013)

There are people other than naps that carry it. Several UGLs at other boards are claiming they will be putting it out. We will see.

I have not tried it but will look into it for you, for a small fee of:

3 pop tarts--2 for me, 1 to throw away on video and then send said video to POB
1 bowl of chili and rice
1 pack of travel size wet wipes to clean out sphincter after pop tart and chili debacle.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 12, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> There are people other than naps that carry it. Several UGLs at other boards are claiming they will be putting it out. We will see.
> 
> I have not tried it but will look into it for you, for a small fee of:
> 
> ...



Deal but only if POB gives a response to the video, Otherwise you gotta do it for free GK.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Deal. POB loves videos


----------



## shenky (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone personally know someone that ran this compound?


----------

